# En / por concepto de



## poupounette

Hola, Bonjour,

¿Cómo traducir "en concepto de" al francés?
Ex: A paga a B 1000 euros en concepto de gastos generales


Merci!


----------



## lpfr

En ese ejemplo yo diría: "A paye à B 1000 euros *à titre* de frais généraux" o tal vez "de remboursement de frais".


----------



## poupounette

Muchíííííííísimas gracias


----------



## RZT

Hola a todas/os:

¿Podrías echarme una mano? ¿Cómo diríais esto? Os pongo mi intento.

En concepto de honorarios por impartir una conferencia el día 16 de octubre y por la elaboración de un texto. En tant que *honorarios *pour avoir donné une conférence le 16 octobre, ainsi que pour avoir redigé un texte.

Y también:

*** Hilo dividido. Norma 10
Gévy (moderadora)


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## maellita

Yo diría que "En concepto de honorarios" = "A titre d'honoraires"


----------



## Rosalie Caron

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J'aimerais savoir ce que signifie « pagar por concepto » dans le cadre d'un contrat.
Voici le contexte: « No obstante lo indicado en parrafos anteriores, el contrato finalizara con anterioridad a la fecha de término del Contrato, sin derecho a reclamo o pago de indemnizacion alguna al Contratista, cuando [nombre de la Empresa] haya pagado por concepto de precio del Contrato [...] »

Je vous remercie à l'avance de votre aide.

Rosalie C.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Por concepto" se suele traducir "à titre de/au titre de/en tant que,..":
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/concepto

Aquí podría ponerse: ... payé au titre de prix du Contrat....


----------



## Rosalie Caron

Bonjour Madame,

Mille mercis pour votre réponse, j'avais effectué plusieurs recherches sans véritable succès. « à titre de prix du Contrat » me paraît très approprié dans ce contexte.

Rosalie C.


----------



## daphnedescends

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Buenos dias, 
Estoy traduciendo un recibo de gastos y no sé como traducir la parte que explica el concepto del gasto.
En castellano es " en concepto de" y en francés podria ser "à titre de" pero no estoy segura. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Mil Gracias!


----------



## ungatomalo

... a titre de dépense de ...

Attends un francophone...


----------



## daphnedescends

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que ce n'est pas _à titre de_ mais *au titre de*.
Dépense au titre de la SS/ des fournitures scolaires/ des HS etc...
Un saludo


----------



## ssss2009

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Salut:

Estoy trabajando con el tema de la biodiversidad.

La frase es la siguiente:

*Realizar una valoración a nivel económico sobre los recursos por parte de las comunidades por concepto del Ecoturismo*

Mi propuesta: Du point de vue économique, évaluer les ressources utilisées par les communautés sous concept d’écotourisme.

Pueden decirme si mi propuesta es correcta para _en concepto de ecoturismo_? PUes no creo que pueda utilizar aqui _au titre de_ ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ssss2009 said:


> PUes no creo que pueda utilizar aqui au titre de



Sin embargo, sí que puedes usar *à titre de*.

_(Por cierto, mejor en concepto de que por concepto de)_


----------



## bobface

Hola todos!

Estoy tratando traducir un texto pero estoy teniendo problems con una frase.

La frase es:

"... vi un cuadro de Ossorio colocado en las salas del piso de arriba, donde estaba reunido lo peor de todo, lo peor *en concepto del* Jurado"

Mi traduccion en francés:

"... je vis un tableau d'Ossorio placé dans les salles de l'appartement d'en haut, où était réuni le pire de tout, le pire *du point de* vu du Juré"

No tengo mucha confianza en mi traduccion, como mi lengua materna no es el francés, si alguien tiene una idea estaré muy agradecida!!

Muchas gracias

Hola Sanja1,

Por supuesto, la frase entera es:

"En la exposicion de Bellas Artes, anos despues, vi un cuadro de Ossorio colocado en las salas del piso de arriba, donde estaba reunido lo peor de todo, *lo peor en concepto del Jurado*"

La frase viene de C_amino de perfeccion (Pasion mistica) de Pio Baroja._


Y mi traduccion:

A l’exposition de Beaux Arts, des années après, je vis un tableau d’Ossorio placé dans les salles de l'appartement d'en haut, où était réuni le pire de tout, le pire *du point du vu du juré*.
Espero que esta mas claro, es una frase muy dificil!


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo igual que tú, pero con dudas respecto a la traducción de "Jurado".
Pienso que se trata del " jury" que decide si las obras son buenas o no, en los concursos...(lo digo porque "juré" es  solo una persona, lo que no tendría mucho sentido aquí, y por la mayúscula)


----------



## bobface

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sanja1

Estoy de acuerdo con Paquit&, debe ser del punto de vista del jurado que juzga las obras


----------



## lisselot

*Nueva pregunta
*​


Hola todos.

También tengo una duda sobre el término "concepto" pero aplicado a la siguiente frase:
"...pagará la suma de $xxx por concepto de anticipo" 

Cómo traducirlo?

Gracias!!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Lisselot:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Diría "à titre d'acompte" pero espera otras opiniones, por favor


----------

